# Sind das kleine Koi?



## FredundBambam (14. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hab da nochmal ne Frage  

Könnt ihr erkennen, ob das kleine Koi sind? Wir haben gestern die Fischlein geschenkt bekommen, sind uns aber nicht sicher, ob es Koi oder __ Shubunkin oder ein Mix daraus ist!

Sie sind noch echt klein, so zwischen 1,5cm - 3,5cm 

Barteln sind nur am größten grauen Fischi leicht sichtbar!

LG

Bambam


----------



## MadDog (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Hallo Bambam,
ich bin zwar kein Koiexperte, aber ich würde sagen, es sind keine Kois.

Ich würde eher auf Shibunkin tippen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Benseoo7 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Hey Bambam,
ich glaube auch nicht an Koi, da ich die selbe Art in meinem Teich gehabt habe. Schau mal mein Profilbild an. Sieht echt wie der kleine Bruder aus.  Sie sind aber nach einer gewissen Zeit sehr zustraulich. Sie sind immer zu meiner Hand gekommen und das schon nach wenigen Wochen. Super Fische. 
P.S
Fütter mal mit ein wenig Koifutter. Die Farben werden echt super. 


Gruß

Ben


----------



## santos (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Also ich hatte haargenau die selbe Art im Teich,es sind 100% keine koi. Sorry wäre auch froh gewesen es wären welche,aber schau doch mal ob Sie Barteln haben,so habe ich es raus gefunden.


----------



## Denniso (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Sehe keine barteln, somit tippe ich auch __ Shubunkin


----------



## koifischfan (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Auch wenn ich für meinen Tip in einem anderen Thread ausgelacht wurde: Sie den Fischen aufs Maul.
Karpfen haben ein unterständiges Maul, Goldfische und __ Shubunkin ein Mittelständiges.


----------



## FredundBambam (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Guten morgen, 

vielen lieben Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten 

Ich denke uns bleibt nix anderes übrig, als abzuwarten wie die Fischlein wachsen!

Spätestens im Frühjahr sehen wir dann, was sie sind!

Falls es jedoch __ Shubunkin sind, dann werd ich sie abgeben!

Falls auch noch jemand Interesse an großen Goldis und Shubunkin hat, einfach melden ;-)  PLZ 89188

LG


----------



## Koifan90 (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sind das kleine Koi?*

Sind sicherlich keine Kois, da fehlt der bart und die Körperform und wie bereits erwähnt die Maulposition entspricht keinem Koi


----------

